# Gberauchtes BMX zum "Einfahren"



## Macrotron (9. August 2010)

Abend,


ich such gerade nach nem BMX für Street und Pumptrack.
Es wird mein erstes BMX daher wollt ich mir ein gebrauchtes holen gucken wo meine Prios liegen und dann später etvl. ein besseres holen.
Zu welchem würdet ihr mir raten?


WTP 4 Season 2004 
Specialized Fuse 2006 (nehme an III)
WTP Addict 

Aufteilung ist Preislich von oben preiswert nach unten wirds teurer. 

Achja und zwei Felts aber ich denke die werden mir keine Freude bereiten oder (preiswert sindse)?
http://www.abload.de/img/untitledix9a.jpg
http://www.abload.de/img/untitledqkydv.jpg


----------



## BikerBilly (31. August 2010)

Wieso sollten die dir keine Freude bereiten? Sagtest du nicht, du willst ein günstiges fürn Anfang?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (31. August 2010)

Felt kannste knicken. 

Was willst ausgeben?


----------



## RISE (31. August 2010)

Die beschriebenen Modelle sind nun schon recht alt und seit dieser Zeit hat sich einiges getan. Prinzipiell sage ich aber immer wieder, dass man mit etwas Knowhow und Geduld oft Schnäppchen machen kann und oft sogar ein besseres Rad hat, als wenn man eins von der Stange nimmt.


----------



## sabrina28 (27. September 2010)

Suche grad ein gebrauchten Rahmen für meinen Sohn,als Neueinsteiger mit 11 Jahren denke ich reicht das voll kommend aus,trotzallem sollte es ein gutes Bmx rad wie Z.B Dragonfly,Standart oder ähnliches sein!!!


----------



## RISE (27. September 2010)

Standard wird aber nicht billig werden, aber ist auf jeden Fall ein edler Anfang.


----------



## sabrina28 (28. September 2010)

Wenn ich die Preise so sehe wird mir auch ab und an mal anders im gesicht  deswegen schaue ich auch für den anfang nach einem gebrauchtem Bmx Rad.
Mein sohn ist 11 jahre alt will täglich fahren,da sein Vater auch ständig fährt ist er Natürlich so auch damit aufgewachsen und kriegt garnicht genug davon  Daher lohnt es sich schon zu investieren da er nicht einfach nur rumfährt sondern auch wirklich die tricks versucht zu beherrchen.....Moment versucht er es mit nem *wheeli*


----------



## DJ_BMX (29. September 2010)

Räder zum Anfangen zum guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis:
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?products_id=6488&osCsid=7nlcueabrv8rnv42kuhr8cqfr1
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?products_id=6486&osCsid=7nlcueabrv8rnv42kuhr8cqfr1
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?products_id=6483&osCsid=7nlcueabrv8rnv42kuhr8cqfr1
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...cts_id=6464&osCsid=7nlcueabrv8rnv42kuhr8cqfr1
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...cts_id=5958&osCsid=7nlcueabrv8rnv42kuhr8cqfr1
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/produc...cts_id=6507&osCsid=7nlcueabrv8rnv42kuhr8cqfr1

Optisch, technisch taugen die denke ich schon mal was.
Bei fragen, einfach das Super Nette Team von der Seite in icq oder via. E-Mail kontaktieren. Die helfen gerne.


----------

